# can we talk outdoor plans please?



## Rosebud (Feb 11, 2015)

I am in the midst of reading Marijuana Botany by Clark. 

I am planning in my head the garden. I feel my big 2 pounder Nurse Larry needed another week or two to be knock ya down pot. People i give it to say it is very strong.. not to me.. Any way according to Clark topping your plants slow the growth. He says to lst instead.   He also says the E to W is the best position for your plants rather then N/S.  

So I am thinking of putting some posts and wire up going e/w.  Do you guys know any other tricks to harvest early. I am in the northwest..heavy on the north.  My plants did show amber a little last year but not what i needed. 

Thanks... I miss Ozzy he is so experienced in OD.


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey Rose  if you have the possibility of making a small greenhouse, you could be able to control the harvest. I have a big steel greenhouse for veggies, but I have seen cheap cute wooden greenhouses being built quite easily. if it is not possible, then i guess you should do some strain hunting, along with Clark's suggestions, get something that finishes earlier


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2015)

What do you mean by n-s and e to west? Is this a green house or plant rows?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

Plant rows. My fence in my backyard runs N/s. so that is the way i planted last year in fron of the fence. After reading Clarks I was thinking of making the row come out from the fence in a E/W direction by putting up wire..


Zem, tell me more about a little greenhouses. It would have to be pretty small. And the NL did finish the year before... Thank you guys.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a small greenhouse (about 5 x 6) that I put up every spring for veggies since I have such a short growing season.  You can get an inexpensive plastic greenhouse that is easy to put up and take down for not a whole lot of money.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 12, 2015)

i know nothing of this east west north south planting.

as for topping slowing your plants.. i think he just means in growth, not that they'll need to bloom for longer if topped.
not that i've ever experienced or read anyway  *and makes no sense to me if that's what he means.. why? maybe if you topped and bloomed right away.. but i don't see what effect topping would have months later.


if we're talking building a greenhouse..
let's build a greenhouse where we can play with light deprivation tech 

you know me rose; i'm always manually moving my plants to a shed to get the longer runners to finish here, and for some early mid-season smoke (such a PITA and much hassle.. but it's worth it in the end)

i've always wanted (and will someday) to build a light dep greenhouse (a simple greenhouse that you can cover and force the plants to bloom no matter what the light schedule OD)
either on a timer, or even manually cover. (figure manually moving/removing a cover is easier than manually moving a bunch of plants  )

one of the best i saw online, wasn't even a greenhouse; a guy made a simple 2X4 box around his planter.. and just covered that to force them to bloom. 

biggest concern is airflow while covered, with this technique.

that's really the only way i know to get plants to bloom outdoors early; make them think it's not early.
have tried other tricks like shade planting and early bloom feeding.. they did nothing IME


----------



## pcduck (Feb 12, 2015)

Was your fence blocking any sunlight from the plants?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

Oh dear, do you guys remember how SMALL my back yard is???? I have been working out for 4 months, maybe i could carry plants this year... What size pots do you use Kaotic. I could not move the ten gallon ones last year. I think you need a minimum of ten gallon pots..And Kaotic, you are right,  a light dep greenhouse would be awesome... THG, i will look at the link you sent, thank you.

I think, not positive, that what Clark was saying is that when topped you release a hormone that makes the plant go to work to fix the owee and stops maturing till the bit is healed.. 
Mine needed two more weeks. If they were in pots i could put them in the shed for dark...hm..

After this thread is done i will email it to mr rb. lol

Duck, yes. until they got 5 feet tall.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 12, 2015)

i don't really grow big plants though rose, admittedly.  i do more smaller/mid sized blooming throughout the season (makes solo-cropping much easier too  )

my pots range from about 4's to 7's (estimate. don't honestly know)
had one in about a 10 gal last season.. about killed me moving that beast  
there was a member here a while back 2dogs, if i recall; she put her pots on a wagon for easier moving.

IMO best route is in the ground with a frame around it, if possible. they're just way stronger in the ground IME (obviously)


clark is right on that.. puts energy into healing over growing.. i think you're confusing that into making bloom take longer though (or i just read your first post wrong  )
.. it only slows veg growth for a while. not going to add any length to bloom.


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 12, 2015)

bozzo force flowers some girls every summer.  He has good luck doing it.


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

something like that for a cheapo ready made https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3egsTaOmEvU but is not recommended if your garden gets a lot of wind exposure. if it does, then you could make a greenhouse using galvanized steel pipes


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

Kaotik,you are right, i miss phrased that in the initial post.. He, Clark was talking slowing maturing, ripening. 2Dog did do that... I have one  cart thing.... that might be worth thinking about...thank you.


Zem, this is an awesome idea but we do have really stiff up to 60 mph winds at times.


----------



## zem (Feb 12, 2015)

oh it depends on the garden's location. the weather forecast can be windy but your garden may be in a location not highly affected. anyway, i assure you that a single 60mph blow would blow that greenhouse that i linked, like the pig's hay house LOL at that velocity, you need steel and high density polyethylene sheets and proper installation. i have learned from my steel greenhouse the power of wind, last storm, the pulling force on the nylon caused the iron bar holding the nylon to turn causing the tension of the sheet to loosen and i had water pockets all over my roof LOL if you could see the iron bar that i am talking about and how it turned, you would know how much power i am talking about, but my greenhouse is on a roof with the most exposure, and wind was almost 60 mph


----------



## umbra (Feb 12, 2015)

I have never grown outdoors. But this year I am. While I have space, and I have a privacy fence, I was planning on building something cheap to hide the grow some. I was talking to NCH about it. He referred me to someone, and I will be talking to him about it next week. I'll let you know what I'm going to do.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 13, 2015)

I have the same greenhouse that is in the link zem posted.  But of course, getting it for $17.50 would require a whole bunch of luck.  I paid $50 for mine on sale, but they often go on sale for that price.  They always run out of greenhouses in my area before the prices get down to a $17.50 sale price.  I put mine on my deck and secure it to the deck and it has survived strong winds.  This will be my 3rd year using it.  However it would not work for your purposes, Rosebud, as the shelving is part of the structure of the greenhouse.  Using galvanized pipe would be very expensive.


----------



## buddogmutt (Apr 1, 2015)

Rose you of all people know what needs to be done to achieve whatever your goal is..in the words of Nike.....Just Do It.....I know you'll be successful.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

buddogmutt, my friend, so nice to see you again. you better get back here for your summer grow. I want to watch. How's the puppy? Big dog?

I did something stealth. We will be getting new neighbors this summer and they will be able to see my grow. The last neighbors didn't care. we were friends.  So anyway, mr rb went over and stood on their deck and found out that if we put those solar shades on the south side of the patio they can't see the plants HOORAY!!! WOO HOO... Pretty proud of that..  I will take pic's when they are put up.


----------



## zem (Apr 1, 2015)

who knows Rose, new neighbors might be cool even happy with you growing. they might think maybe they can get a few puffs with you sometime. keep your hopes high


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

That would be awesome. The last neighbors were a trip.. they destroyed the house with 4 young boys and a mom and dad that worked full time. I bet the owners put 160K into it.. so we will see who we get over there.  But we loved them.. and they us.. I miss um.
Thanks zem, let hope for really cool pot smokers to move in.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Apr 1, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you there Rose :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks DGF. I appreciate it.


----------



## P Jammers (Apr 1, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I think, not positive, that what Clark was saying is that when topped you release a hormone that makes the plant go to work to fix the owee and stops maturing till the bit is healed..



The hormone is Auxin which is produced in large amounts after taking cuts which will cause a plant already in flower to be delayed up to two weeks.

I think I explained it, or touched on it a bit in the tips and tricks thread discussing pruning techniques. 

So long as your topping is all done previous to flowering, it's really of no issue at all.


----------



## bozzo420 (May 8, 2015)

if you have a greenhouse,  you can let them finish, that's why you have one. mine ,I built a 8x8  stick frame  shed and covered it with clear plastic panels. Had 4 windows  to put into it. Your northern lights finished because they are early finishers. I got all indica's this year trying to get the early girls.
I do force a few every year. a 5 gallon pot is plenty. you don't let them get to big. My forced ones are always the best buds of the year .because they are finishing in July when it's good and hot. perfect set up would be plants in the ground with plastic pipe hoops for a frame. cover every night with a tarp and uncover after dark. they are only covered for a couple of hours. but I move my pots in and out of the blackout shed. gives me something to do every night for 2 months.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 11, 2015)

Just be careful of over crowding....that's why I did away with my greenhouse..I simply needed more room...you remember this last year...lol...before 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## buddogmutt (May 11, 2015)

After 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2015)

I don't know what i love more, the after picture or the dog guarding the plants. I love this...You rocked it Bud.


----------



## buddogmutt (May 11, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I don't know what i love more, the after picture or the dog guarding the plants. I love this...You rocked it Bud.



Thanks Rose...


----------

